# Florida Adoption Event!



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey guys!

If anyone might want to adopt or foster, please check out our open house on July 19th, from 3-8pm. We'll be here, Christmas tunes playin', tree all lit, and bunnies by the bunches, visiting, getting nails clipped (FREE!) and collecting donations and selling awesome toys and treats for your bunnies.

We'd love to see you there. The ad is posted elsewhere, but here's the gist:



Hoping you and anybunny else you know would like to come to our 
Christmas in July Open House Party at the rescue's main foster 
location (aka, my house). We'd love you invite you, as well as all 
your fosters and bunny friend to this killer meet and greet! 

Conmplete w/ lights and a tree, this Christmas in July will feature 
beverages for adults (and for the kiddies), snacks and treats, party 
favors for your bunnies, face painting for kids, a raffle of wonderful 
items (bring along a few $) as well as homemade toys for sale to 
benefit the rescue and free nail clipping for those who bring their 
buns!! 

Who: Hosted by Kristie, Pam and the gang at the main foster facility 
of Little Miracles Rabbit Rescue. Most of our volunteers will be in 
attendance (we're up to 20 foster homes / volunteers and going 
strong!) 

What: Open house, to show off our new a/c and kennels for the buns, 
all with a holiday theme! 

Where: Sarasota County, FL - email for directions 

When: Saturday July, 19 from 3-8pm! 

Why: Raising awareness & donations for the buns, getting to revisit w/ 
adoptive families, promoting adoption and education and meeting and 
greeting bunny folks from all over! 

Please RSVP, but feel free to show up even if you don't. Also, bring 
friends and bring your bunnies!. 

We just ask that visitors each bring a gift of any size (right down to 
a few toilet paper tubes) when they come. Financial gifts are always 
welcome of course, and we now have a bank account for Little Miracles 
Rabbit Rescue Inc, checks may be made out to the rescue. For a 
complete list of items we need, check out our website


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jun 30, 2008)

OOOOHHHH! I'm so excited! I have been looking at your bunnies online for a little while now..... I'm still undecided about whether to get a little bun friend to bond with Bailey.... but even if I don't I would love to come to the shelter to visit with you guys and the buns! (I would love to bring Bailey, too, but he hasn't been socialized that much, and he doesn't really like being held, so I don't know if it would be a god idea....) 

The thing is, I don't have a car, so I would either need to grab a ride with someone else, or borrow one of my friend's car for the day. I would love to come though... sounds exciting!


----------



## Flopsy (Jun 30, 2008)

Ohh I'm coming, I'm coming! PM me directions please!:woohooAnd Waterlilly do you actually live in St. Pete or near it, because if I have my own car by the party I could pick you up.


----------



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm less than an hour from St Pete, so you better car pool and be here!!!

Bring those buns! I can't wait to meet everybunny!!


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm planing on going you can always ride with me! I live near Gandy and 275.


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 1, 2008)

We should all car pool so that I don't have to drive so far


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 1, 2008)

Waaaahhhhh......I really want to go, but I'm four hours away!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 1, 2008)

I wish gas wasn't sooooo high right now! I can't come, but I hope the event goes well!


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 1, 2008)

*Elf Mommy wrote: *


> I wish gas wasn't sooooo high right now! I can't come, but I hope the event goes well!




If I'm looking on the map right your closer than I am


----------



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jul 1, 2008)

We'd be thrilled to have any and all of you who want to come, and can make it here.  I know gas is a killer right now, but it's going to be a really good time, and after being sick in the hospital for the better part of three weeks, I certainly need some bunny cheering up!


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jul 2, 2008)

Flopsy and stephaniemarie78, I live right off of 275 exit 17 on 54th ave s, right before the skyway if you are traveling south... Eckerd College. That would be great if we could all carpool! Are you guys bringing your bunnies?


----------



## stephiemarie78 (Jul 2, 2008)

Thats sounds like a plan. I'm not far from you I'm on 90th ave n!! Its just going to be me and my boyfriend. I might bring Coco but just depends I don't want to stress her out.


----------



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jul 3, 2008)

That's great guys. I'm up in Gulfport every week, so I know it's not a bad trip at all (I actually cheer for a flag football team sponsored by my bar up there).

I look forward to meeting everyone (and their buns, if they come!)



Kristie


----------



## Flopsy (Jul 7, 2008)

Well I live right off I4 between the two SR33 exits. I'm not going to bring the boys because Fluffy hasan abcess and Pumpkins not neutered yet and I'm pretty sure no one would appreciate me bringing him along


----------



## LittleMiraclesRR (Jul 11, 2008)

Hey guys - here's an online invitation!

I hope you're all coming! I know gas is high right now, but there's not that many chances to get everyone together for such a good cause, and think of all the ADORABLE bunnies you'll get to pet and cuddle!!

http://amssunshine.googlepages.com/home


----------



## gwhoosh (Jul 17, 2008)

Ohhhh what is this? But aww I'm over 3 hours away  Sounds like fun...


----------



## waterlilly0212 (Jul 18, 2008)

any updated plans for the st. pete gang??


----------

